# 3 added to the clan



## tghsmith

we added three little girls to our clan this weekend, a pair of small flame points, one will be called ember(might as well call the other ember also, can't tell them apart) the third girl is a silver-blue and will be called violet.. pansy is very interested in the new arrivals, yeti is huffing and puffing about the house..these three little darlings came through a local rescue group


----------



## Greenport ferals

Wow, beautiful. What is their back story?


----------



## tghsmith

we don't know much about their start in life all three were in foster care, the little meezers were bottle fed.. they all want out of the isolation rooms now!!


----------



## tghsmith

day two of the kitten invasion. Yeti acting like he's all upset, pansy, happy with the cat loft that came home also.. the little meezers settling in.. all the new ones in safe rooms for a few days..


----------



## Jenny bf

That picture of Pansy lounging is so funny. The kittens are just so adorable!


----------



## librarychick

3 kittens at once! Are they 'keepers'? If so...you're certainly braver than me! lol

We've got 3 13 week foster babies at the moment, and when we let them out to run around the house they're into EVERYTHING! It's hilarious...but everyone is always ready for them to go back to the kitten room after an hour or so. (Jitzu and Torri would prefer they never left the kitten room...but tough luck girls! Kittens need to run!)


----------



## tghsmith

we were only planning on two, my wife wanted a silver blue and during the search we came across the flame point pair.. they needed to stay together so its a kitten holiday.. over the last two years we had to say good bye to two of our cats and our old calico (19 yrs) is near her end.. plus you can't tell the flame-points apart so the only count as one!! yes all keepers


----------



## spirite

Oooh, so cute!! I love Violet's head tilt. 

Pansy is your 19-year-old? Wow, she looks great - and I love that pose!

Yeti's beautiful and looking pretty relaxed - unless he's sharpening his claws in some evil intent.


----------



## tghsmith

pansy is around 1.5 years, jolene our old girl looks her age, lots of age problems, but the lights are still on and she's not in pain, sleeps most of the time,


----------



## spirite

Oh. I thought she'd discovered the feline fountain of youth!  I hope Jolene continues to enjoy her happy and comfortable old age for a long time!


----------



## tghsmith

some better pics of the new kids, introductions are going well, all the young girls have been playing together in the bedroom for hours at a time.. this week they will get to meet the Yeti monster.. things are moving slow because we had the house re-roofed last week, all the noise and strangers had Yeti upset(he growls when the UPS is at the door)


----------



## Nan

Oh my, they are so Cute!


----------



## tghsmith

waking the dragons (sweet dragons) getting this every morning is great way to start the day


----------



## 10cats2dogs

OMG! Look at those little faces!
They ARE Adorable!
S.


----------



## eldercat

Years ago I went to adopt a kitten. But there were 3 left from that litter, all three black. Which one should I select? Maybe I should take 2 for company. But that would leave 1 alone. So I got all three. It was a hoot. .. there were these little black things running around all the time.  You've got some cuties there!


----------



## tghsmith

sleepy dragons, they had been playing non-stop for hours..


----------



## eldercat

Great pic.  Won't let my daughter-in-law see this, she's always wanted a white cat but already has three cats in a tiny apartment - with a baby on the way!


----------



## tghsmith

you have to get them in just the right light, but they are actually faint flame points..the big silly monster has finally stopped huffing at them..


----------



## purpleball

All your kitties are beautiful. The new arrivals are darling enjoy them all.


----------



## tghsmith

we own the cat tree
I know I have it good
everybody in one place, for a few secounds..


----------



## Gigi009

How adorable. I can't wait to add another kitten to the household. My kitten is 5 months and a part of me wants to enjoy him being a kitten until I add another but it's probably best for me to get one now so they can grow together. Plus, who can say no kittens? I love the two white kittens and the gray kitten. Is he or she considered a Russian blue? 

I have a black kitten and I'm looking for a Russian blue so I can name him dumbo  I'm a Disney fan lol


tghsmith said:


> we own the cat tree
> I know I have it good
> everybody in one place, for a few secounds..


----------



## tghsmith

she has some russian blue traits, color and fur quality.. body configuration not so much,,she'll fly about the house for hours like a wild thing and than crash in lap into a purr-ball..


----------



## Greenport ferals

Nice group shot. Not easy to do. 
What is that ladder-like structure on the right side of the stairs? 
Is it for the cats?


----------



## tghsmith

its a cat ramp for the stairs, I made for arthritic emma and jolene, emma never used it, jolene was using it for going up.. pansey and the kittens love it..


----------



## DebS

I love the one of all of them on the stairs! Cats are not good about group posing.


----------



## tghsmith

nestled in after hours of crazy...


----------



## tghsmith

my little "snow" dragons are growing


----------



## spirite

OMG too adorable!! I love the pic of the three of them all nestled together, and the pic of all of your kitties on the stairs is priceless! 

I was considering getting a ramp so my arthritic kitty didn't have to jump up and down from my bed, which is pretty high, but it never occurred to me to try to make the stairs easier. Is that one long piece of wood that you used?


----------



## tghsmith

it is 2 long sections spliced together, side rails added, carpeting put on up side down so they have traction without getting claws stuck.. we use a set of molded plastic steps that jolene uses to get up and down from the bed..


----------



## eldercat

Ah ha! A chicken ramp for cats! Love it. There was a lady here who had little steps built outside her house up to her bedroom window which was left a bit open at night. For the cat. She did find various strange things in her bed sometimes....


----------



## tghsmith

some new pics of the kids


----------



## marie73

OMGosh! In that first picture, Violet just needs a bag of 'nip sitting next to her. And that tail hanging down??! My girls would be all over it, it's just asking to be pulled. Or worse.


----------



## eldercat

I laughed aloud at that first picture! Wonderful, and what a pretty family you have.


----------



## Nuliajuk

That second photo is amazing - it almost looks like just one cat, seen in a mirror.


----------



## tghsmith

some pics from the weekend, sunspot lounge training..


----------



## Arianwen

So, so cute. I have twins that you have to look at really carefully to tell apart but nothing like as exotic as this pair.

My old calico (Trixie who was dead before I found this forum) made it about 24 and I hope Pansy will be the same or even better.


----------



## tghsmith

to tell them apart, I pick one up and hold her belly up in my arms, if she relaxes and starts purring its ember, if she squirms about its brulie... pics from yesterdays ice day.. ember has taken to following Yeti at times..


----------



## tghsmith

my little "dragons" are getting big fast, lots of getting their adult teeth, we found several kitten teeth this last week.. don't want to plant any dragon teeth though, we have enough monsters running around the house..we keep telling pansy that those stripes on her shoulder are her sergeant stripes and she has to keep these new kids in line!!


----------



## tghsmith

stalking dragons and a fluffed dragon!!!


----------



## amy22

They are getting big! Can you tell the apart? I have a red point kitty that is just darling although she has very faint tabby markings. Are they both ember? You could call them ember and umber


----------



## tghsmith

the dragon twins are ember and brulee, there are some subtle ways we tell them apart, ember has fur tip points on her ears.. brulee has a little rougher fur... ten feet away its hard to tell..


----------



## tghsmith

violet in total heaven, little long legged dragon


----------



## tghsmith

five on the tree...


----------



## Greenport ferals

Great photos. Beautiful cats who are clearly very happy.


----------



## Arianwen

So lovely!


----------



## tghsmith

All right who farted!!!


----------

